# The League Manager Software help....please!!!



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Can anyone help get this program to work? I've tried to get it to do anything on Windows 7, XP and Vista and I am very frustrated. It came with no instructions, so I'm at a loss. 

Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

selectarchery said:


> Can anyone help get this program to work? I've tried to get it to do anything on Windows 7, XP and Vista and I am very frustrated. It came with no instructions, so I'm at a loss.
> 
> Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated. Thanks,
> Jim


I don't have the CD right in front of me, but I believe the 'Manual" is on the CD and you can print it out from there....However, the handicap system used is sure easy for the shooters to "sandbag" with....

I only use it for making the team shooting schedule and use my Excel spreadsheet for calculating handicaps and keeping track of results, etc.

I ALWAYS used the best two of the last three scores actually shot to calculate handicap. It is about the fairest system I've been able to come up with and keeps things on an even keel. I've never had any one team totally dominate a league and win it running away. Nearly all the time, the top two or three places aren't decided until the very end and it keeps it exciting for everyone. Somtimes the top shooters whine because they "can't win"...or so they think...but...I simply tell them that without a handicap system or cutting off the handicap at 300 max...means that a "300 shooter" will NEVER LOSE and do no worse than a TIE...and that isn't fair at all to an up and coming shooter....as in...the shooters that PAY THE BILLS and keep the leagues going year in and year out. The league is NOT designed around the hot dog top echelon shooter...it is for the beginners and intermediates to gain experience, have fun, and still stand a chance of winning. MOST ALL of the top guns realize this...but there are a few hard ball players that think the archery world exists for the big guns...and they forget that THEY weren't always a top gun either.
BLIND scores (those not made up by Saturday 6PM during the SAME week) are expensive: Average of the best two out of the last three shot MINUS 25 points...and NO HANDICAP for that Blind Score. In addition, the blind score does NOT count as anything towards handicap for the following weeks either.

If there is an odd number of teams (say 9 teams), there are No BYES either...create a "ghost team" and when a team shoots the ghost...they are shooting against last week's score with handicap...thus, either they shoot BETTER than last week...or they beat themselves up! That way they don't get "points" for doing nothing...either they shoot good or they lose to themselves.

I sent you an e-mail

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ArnyND (Jul 21, 2009)

I am having the same problem. It's not that I don't know how to use it, it is the fact that it won't run on my computers. A run error pops up and you can't do anything. If someone can help, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ArnyND (Jul 21, 2009)

I figured it out. After you install the program, right click on the League manager icon and go to "properties". Once in properties, go to "compatability" and check the mark next to "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" Then click on the drop down and select "windows 95"
Hit Ok and it should work. Hope this helps.


----------

